# Low cost grinder for Aeropress and Gaggia Classic



## It02s28 (Feb 24, 2019)

As the title suggests, i'm looking for a budget grinder that I can use for Aeropress grind and a Gaggia Classic.

I have already been recommended a Sage Smart Pro, are there any others that I should be considering? I'd happily consider second hand


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

What's your budget & do you have any size constraints?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Sage SGP, Mazzer Super Jolly(sh), Mazzer Mini E(sh), a premium manual grinder like Lido(sh) and many more.

sh = Second hand


----------



## It02s28 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi ashroc,

Budget is probably around the £100-£150 mark and size-wise, it would need to be no larger than the Gaggia Classic really to pacify the other half! The smaller the better but not so small that it compromises results or value for money. We don't need to grind a whole week's worth of beans in one go, happy to have a capacity that holds only say 2/3 days worth of drinks which will be no more than 12-14 shots a day between us both.

Thanks



ashcroc said:


> What's your budget & do you have any size constraints?


----------



## It02s28 (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks L&R. It would seem out of those three, the Sage SGP is the only one likely to land in my budget (which to be fair you didn't know until my most recent post!) I'll take a look at that, I've read that many other members couple them up with a GC.



L&R said:


> Sage SGP, Mazzer Super Jolly(sh), Mazzer Mini E(sh), a premium manual grinder like Lido(sh) and many more.
> 
> sh = Second hand


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 4, 2018)

I successfully used a Sage SG (pre-Pro) with a GC for several years, so the Pro version should serve you very well. Don't be too hasty in dismissing the Super Jolly though - you can get a good second-hand version for around the £150 mark and, if you take the hopper off and replace it with a lens hood from a camera, it's actually only very slightly bulkier than the GC.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

https://www.johnlewis.com/sage-the-smart-grinder-pro-coffee-grinder/p1591194?sku=234053005&s_kwcid=2dx92700041203956289

SGP on sale


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2019)

Wildcat said:


> I successfully used a Sage SG (pre-Pro) with a GC for several years, so the Pro version should serve you very well. Don't be too hasty in dismissing the Super Jolly though - you can get a good second-hand version for around the £150 mark and, if you take the hopper off and replace it with a lens hood from a camera, it's actually only very slightly bulkier than the GC.


Yeah I've just managed to get a Super Jolly for under £150. Seems really good so far and without the hopper it's less than 38 cm tall.


----------



## It02s28 (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for all your input. I had a couple of John Lewis vouchers that needed using so opted for the SGP in the end and paid the extra tenner for the 2 year accident care too.

I spoke to a JL Partner yesterday and they confirmed there is no stock in any store nationwide, so i've had to order for click and collect...pick it up tomorrow and excited to dial in my first proper shot.


----------



## It02s28 (Feb 24, 2019)

By way of an update....picked up the SGP yesterday but instead of being finished in stainless steel, it was in black. So I took it back and the staff member re-ordered it, picked it up today and it was another one in black! It transpires that despite the photograph and the description showing the SGP as being stocked in stainless steel, they only have it in black.

Just hope anyone who's ordered one from JL isn't as disappointed as I was to learn of this!


----------



## Pants001 (Mar 13, 2019)

If your looking for a good pair with Gaggia Classic, I recently bought the Sette 270 for relatively cheap and so far its perfect.

This is the time based version, the weight based (270w or 270wi) is quite a bit more in price.

Time based on this machine gives you really consistent grams anyway so once dialled in, i found no reason to spend the extra $'s.


----------

